# Remedy Moves Alan Wake to Multiplatform, but PS3 is Left Unsupported



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Remedy Moves Alan Wake to Multiplatform, but PS3 is Left Unsupported*










Typically, the PlayStation 3 holds its own when it comes to exclusives, but there was one game that came out in 2010 which would have fit perfectly on the console but never made it: _Alan Wake_. It was just announced that PC gamers will have their shot at trying the psychologically disturbing game out, but are PS3 owners also due? Don’t bet on it.

Remedy Entertainment Development Director Markus Maki has some bad news for PS3 fans:_I would like to make it clear that Microsoft funded the production of the first Alan Wake game, and while they were happy for Remedy to now self-publish on PC it is highly unlikely they would want to see the game on a competing console. While we do own the Alan Wake brand, Remedy doesn’t have rights to publish THE Alan Wake on PS3._​This is a move that Remedy probably doesn’t like, especially after somewhat unimpressive sales for a game that stood out as a hugely original idea for its platform, but they have no choice. The most unfortunate thing about this is _Alan Wake_‘s successor, _Alan Wake’s American Nightmare_, is similarly published by Microsoft Studios. As a result, there’s little chance that it’ll ever find its way to the PS3.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont think this is that big a deal personally. AW was a big disappointment for me and I was hoping for a genuinely unnerving experience in a large sandbox-esque game world. Instead, to me it felt like an on rails bore, and the consolization of this type of game also ruins it for me, with the auto appearing icons and flashing objects taking any of the actual challenge out of the game.

I doubt the sequel will do anything but re-hash the first game feeling like nothing more than the same game with slightly differing environments and a story tie-in. I got the very same disappointing feeling when I played alone in the dark, which again seemed to promise a lot in the trailers but delivered an A to B to C experience with flashing objects and help every step of the way that got really boring for me really quickly, nothing at all like the original PC titles.

What ever happened to getting stuck on a level in a game for ages, and the massive sense of achievement when you finally cracked it. Ive recently bought Myst V:End of Ages because I wanted to play something that would potentially give me that experience again, and its one of those revered titles I never played when it was released.


----------

